# The End of an Era-A Tribute to Ace



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

For those who don't know me, my name is Robert Johnson. I manage a corporate style hunting lease in south Texas and have been running wounded deer dogs for about 9 years now. My original deer dog, Ace, has been working since he was a pup and has been the best dog I have ever owned. The life of a trailing dog is pretty rough and yesterday he fought the deer that did him in. He took a G2 and G3 to the abdomen and is in pretty bad shape. The last couple of seasons he has been getting a little slow and getting beat up pretty bad b/c of it so I have decided to retire him if he makes it out of this one alive.

He has done so much good and found so many deer for folks that I thought it would be fitting to start a pictorial tribute to him and his life's work. To the best of my recollection and record keeping, he has caught a little over 200 live/wounded deer and countless dead deer. He's had a good life and has enjoyed every second of it. I hope y'all did too!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

The above pics are from his first season as a pup and then his first full season as a yearling. The rest of the pics will be kinda random from throughout his whole life, just some of the highlights, more memorable deer, better bucks, etc.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope he pulls through!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

More pics


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep, even working dogs hold a special place in our hearts. Looks like he is a special talent. Hope he pulls through and take his place on the dog bed by the fire.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Prayers for Ace!
BB


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a ton more pics and video but they are probably more graphic than most would like to see. I will end with the one that did him in. This is a deer that we have been trying to kill for about 3-4 years now. We had a long history with him to say the least. It's only fitting that this would be his last. Ace had no quit in him and was grittier than most and in that's what got deer caught but also what did him in, in the end. I hope these aren't too graphic. Don't fee sorry for him cause he loved every minute of it.


----------



## Bull Red Daddy (Oct 7, 2006)

From the looks of the pics, he has caused a lot of happy sighs of relief ! I hope he makes it...


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

As of this morning he is alive and doing OK. He had surgery to repair his diaphragm but isn't going to be working anymore. I say that, but I might let him find a few dead ones every now and then just for his sake.

I'm still in business. I have some really good up and coming young dogs but there will never be another one like Ace.

I had a blast with him. Lots of great memories. I hope y'all enjoyed him as much as I did.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

prayers for your pup


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

hope he pulls through. Great looking dog.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hope he pulls through, sounds like he is a great friend.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

hope he pulls through! gotta love a working dog!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hope he heals up well. I'm sure he's had a great life so far and will have few more.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool story; hope all goes well with Ace, he is one heck of a tracking dog!!!

Awesome pics BTW!!!


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Hang in there, Ace!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Prayers for ace dogs hold a special place in my heart and are part of my family


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

We are pulling for ya Ace, hang in there bud.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Praying for ole Ace. He has gotta be something special..


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Ace with us. Best wishes for yall.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics of your buddy......

I too wish him the best......

I think the video that you speak of would be welcomed by all....or at least me

Prayers for Ace..........GODSPEED


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Hope he makes a speedy recovery. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

any update on his condition?


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

I know this is tough on you too - prayers for Ace and you


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting, I know how you feel when on track and the skirmish starts. Feel for you and Ace, hope all is well.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just saw this. I'm hoping old Ace is back on the trail again soon... Even if it is just the feedbag trail.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Prayer's for you and Ace! Thanks for for sharing his live with us, keep us updated


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

Hang in there ol' man! Looks like Dingo and Ellie May have some big shoes to fill, huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Ace*

Prayers for Ace...hope he pulls through!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers for Ace and glad he worked well for you. I hope he makes it through as well. Best of Luck for Ace.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

He sounds like the kinda buddy that comes only once in a lifetime. We're praying for ya Ace.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their kind replies and prayers. I wasn't really looking for sympathy by starting this thread. Just wanted to pay homage to his life's work.

He's doing better this morning. He's in a lot of pain. Vet says he's trying to bite everybody that touches him. He must be hurting bad bc he's never tried to bite anybody ever. I should be taking him home today.

Thanks again.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Mans' Best Friend*

I don't think it was sympathy but concern for both Ace and you. Most of us know how a person can get attached to a good dog. They are our friend and close companion! We can all share your feelings and concern since most of us have been through a similar experience. Wishing Ace the best but if it's now or later you will always have the fond memories of him as he was and doing what both of you enjoyed!


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

Please keep us updated on how he is recovering.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Speedy recovery, Ace! Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Prayers up for Ace! 


I can relate to what you are going through. Best coonhound i ever had got hit by a hog one night on a track right behind the front leg. He made it back to the truck and collapsed. He ended up making it through after getting stitched up, but cancer got him down the road. To this day every time a **** gives my dogs the slip i cant help but think if that ole boy was on his arse, he wouldnt have been able to out smart him. Again prayers up for your companion, and please keep us posted.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I brought him home this evening. He's in a lot of pain but I think he'll be okay. It'll take a few weeks for him to heal up. Thanks again to 2cool for all the kind words and prayers.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad you got him home. Still praying for a full recovery!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very cool that he is doing better. If I know that kind of dog, he won't be happy when his kennel gate doesn't open with the rest of them. Put him on your horse or jeep and take him with you. That's why he was put here.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Take good care of him. Retire him and let him be your best buddy/truck riding/ice cream eating, spoiled rotten hound around


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Good deal that you got him home! Godspeed on his recovery.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad you got him home.. I lost my deer dog last year.. Lots of great memories shared with that old fella.. Looks like he has done a great job! Brett


----------



## jacksrbetter (Jul 6, 2012)

Buck fever with an "ACE" in the hole. Looks like he has made a lot of people happy. Good luck to him and you.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good news!

Glad he's going to e okay.

TH


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

Hat's off to Ace; it looks like you came across a one-in-a-million. From the pictures posted, he looks like a stud. Congrats on getting him back home. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Glad Ace is recovering and at home.

What a dog. All heart.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Glad he is pulling through. Did you happen to bring him to a ranch by the name of La Pachanga and have to tell a gentleman that you were the only one allowed to shoot around your dog as we were chasing a 160" wounded deer this past season? If so, that was me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Hope he pulls through.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Prayers sent, Godspeed on his recovery. Get well soon Ace!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad he's getting better


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Justin_Time said:


> Glad he is pulling through. Did you happen to bring him to a ranch by the name of La Pachanga and have to tell a gentleman that you were the only one allowed to shoot around your dog as we were chasing a 160" wounded deer this past season? If so, that was me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I think the owner of the dog on a track is always the only guy that can shoot, we're pretty protective. lol


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Not sure if that was me or not. Lots of ranches, lots of deer and very little sleep this time of year. It wears on your memory.

Usually I am the one doing the shooting just for liability reasons.

The dog's doing better. The pain meds are helping him a bunch. He's moving around although very stiff. I'll try to post pics tomorrow after I remove his bandages.

Thanks again.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I have been fortunate to have a couple of great friends like you got yourself there. I call them my friends as they hold a higher degree of trust and respect from me than most humans I know. I'm sure you know just what I am referring to. 

The one we have now is really something and if I had him 20yrs ago would have been much more than he is. I can't hardly take away form the big ol Golden we had back then though, we had to tie him whenever someone shot anything or he would be on it before you could grab him, and he never had a lick of formal training what so ever.

This one we have now is about as good as he was in tracking, but don't like anything that goes boom including thunder. If hs is on the track it isn't quite as bad, but if not you had better have him on a long leash or he is heading somewhere else, and fast. The wife hauled him home for work when he was only a couple of weeks old and he remembers where the food comes from, and trust me when I say, you don't mess with that cook!

Hope yours gets to feelin better soon. I know he is wanting to head out every time the door opens and thats what makes them special. 

Take care and I will say a little somethin special this evening for him.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

6 days later and the bandages are off.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That is awesome that he is up and around.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Ace*

That is one tough and amazing dog! Put him out to pasture, I'd like to get one of his sons or daughters!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Just frigging great. Congrats.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*good dog*

What I like about this story is that you didn't give up on your dog when he was badly injured. There are lots of guys with working dogs who might not have done the right thing. I'm sure his surgery and treatment wasn't cheap. Good on you, dude.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Glad to see he pulled through!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

TPD said:


> What I like about this story is that you didn't give up on your dog when he was badly injured. There are lots of guys with working dogs who might not have done the right thing. I'm sure his surgery and treatment wasn't cheap. Good on you, dude.


Thanks. I weigh it out like this:

He's 9 yrs old and has made me $5-10 grand every year of his life. I think he's more than deserving of spending a little of his hard earned cash.

The VET bills were not cheap but that being said, if it would have taken a $5000 surgery to save him, this story wouldn't have the same ending. I might catch some flack for this but it doesn't make a lot of sense to me to put that much money into a 9 yr old. If he'd have needed a surgery like that when he was 3 or 4, different story altogether.

Good blood dogs are VERY different from your average working dogs IMHO. It takes a superior combination of brains, nose and heart to get them caught day in and day out. Most dog men will have several good hog dogs or cow dogs but only a very elite few will ever have multiple GOOD blood dogs.

Thanks again to everyone for following along.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Good deal!!

That pooch is trooper!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

He looks like he is doing really good considering. He must be one tough hombre. Glad your buddy is pulling through.


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like a great working dog. I hope he pulls through for you. Trailing dogs are absolutely fun to watch work.


----------

